# Apple TV version 2010 - Impressions



## waternoose (6 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Dans l'empressement de l'annonce de l'Apple TV,j'ai commandé cette objet pensant qu'il allait résoudre mon installation numérique. Je 'ai reçu hier.

Déballage, installation, du tout Apple, super facile et ca marche immédiatement.

Mais après quelle déception, seul les vidéos qui sont sur la bibliothèque iTunes et au bon format sont lisible sur l'Apple TV. Donc les 400 vidéos qui sont stockées sur mon HD restent non lisibles depuis cette plateforme. 

Autre déception les films à la location sont plus chère de 1 que sur iTunes sur l'ordi. Et oui comme ils sont proposés en HD, c'est plus chère. (Mais moi je m'en fiche de la HD !)

Le service de location présent pour le marché américain n'a pas de remplacent pour la france, ce qui fait qu'on est limité à la seul bibliothèque proposé par Apple, en plus tout n'est pas encore activé, comme les séries...

Deux solutions, soit le Jailbreak arrivera à faire que les vidéos hors iTunes puissent être lus, soit Apple ouvre un peu plus les vannes sur cet outil pour ne pas faires les mêmes erreurs que sur la première version. 

Mais avec la concurrence qui arrivent, je pense que des solutions seront trouvées.


----------



## sausalito (6 Octobre 2010)

Pour ma part je ne suis pas déçu parce que je savais à quoi m'attendre : vidéos lues via iTunes.

En fait, pour moi c'est l'outil idéal quand on est dans un environnement Mac : utilisation d'iTunes pour la musique et les vidéos, d'iPhoto pour les photos, 
et avec le AirPlay à venir, la connexion avec les iPhones et iPad sera intéressante.

Donc c'est plutôt une "iTv"...

Et c'est clair qu'avec un service façon netFlix, ca serait le bonheur...


----------



## ubusky (6 Octobre 2010)

waternoose a dit:


> seul les vidéos qui sont sur la bibliothèque iTunes et au bon format sont lisible sur l'Apple TV.



Cela était clair dès le départ...



> soit Apple ouvre un peu plus les vannes sur cet outil



Il faut pas rêver non plus...


----------



## waternoose (6 Octobre 2010)

[/COLOR]





ubusky a dit:


> Il faut pas rêver non plus...



Ils ont bien modifié les contraints pour les développeurs !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h33 ----------




ubusky a dit:


> Cela était clair dès le départ...



Non pas forcément. 

"Vidéo au format Motion JPEG (M-JPEG) jusqu'à 35 Mbit/s, 1 280 x 720 pixels, 30 images par seconde, audio au format uLAW, audio stéréo PCM au format de fichier .avi"

Moi je vois .avi alors j'espère !


----------



## Logam (6 Octobre 2010)

waternoose a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Autre déception les films à la location sont plus chère de 1 que sur iTunes sur l'ordi. Et oui comme ils sont proposés en HD, c'est plus chère. (Mais moi je m'en fiche de la HD !)



Sur l'Apple TV premier du nom on pouvait choisir lors de la location des films HD ou SD et c'est aussi le cas sur l'iPad donc je suis surpris que le nouvel Apple TV ne te propose que la location en HD. Tu es sur de toi ?


----------



## kangaroos (6 Octobre 2010)

waternoose a dit:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Ils ont bien modifié les contraints pour les développeurs !
> 
> ...



Désolé mais si, forcement.

Page officiel AppleTV : http://www.apple.com/fr/appletv/specs.html

Configuration requise
Réseau sans fil AirPort Extreme, Wi-Fi 802.11b/g/n (la diffusion de vidéo en continu sans fil nécessite un réseau 802.11g ou 802.11n) ou réseau Ethernet 10/100BASE-T
Compte iTunes Store pour la location de films
*Pour la diffusion de vidéo en continu d'un Mac ou PC :
iTunes 10.0.1 ou version ultérieure ; compte iTunes Store requis pour la fonctionnalité Partage à domicile*

C'était très clair dès le début, dès l'annonce par Steve et dès le premier jour sur le site d'Apple.

Désolé mais ça me fait un peu rigoler, j'ai vu X commentaires et post disant c'est nul il faut itunes, mais ça avait été indiqué dès le début et lorsqu'on connais un peu Apple il était plus qu'évident que ça ferais du streaming de la bibliothèque, itunes est destiné a être le point central de stockage de tout l'audio visuel Apple.

Par contre j'admet également qu'elle est perfectible, j'ai trouvé actuellement 2 problème mineur :
- si on fait pause puis lecture rapidement ça ne relance pas la lecture, il faut sortir et reprendre le film là où il en était.
- je n'ai pas trouvé comment changer de chapitre (mes films sont converti de DVD, il y a les chapitres dans les fichiers, sur itunes je peut choisir le chapitre, mais pas d'options pour ça dans l'appletv)


----------



## Laurent Fignon (6 Octobre 2010)

Euh ? Non, pour celui qui veut lire quasi exclusivement des vidéos stockées localement sur l'iTunes de son Mac, l'AppleTV qu'il faut c'est la version 1, celle équipée d'un HD. Parce que devoir laisser le Mac allumé pour visionner un film en  stream, c'est tout sauf écologique, intelligent et souple...

L'AppleTV version 1 permet de visionner des vidéos en stream* depuis son Mac mais aussi dispose d'une autonomie en étant aautonome avec son disque dur de 160Go...



Laurent F


* idem pour la musique


----------



## Onra (7 Octobre 2010)

waternoose a dit:


> Autre déception les films à la location sont plus chère de 1 que sur iTunes sur l'ordi. Et oui comme ils sont proposés en HD, c'est plus chère. (Mais moi je m'en fiche de la HD !)




Pour louer en SD, il faut configurer dans le menu *Réglages* la valeur. Par défaut cette valeur est configuré sur HD.


----------



## Mungopark (7 Octobre 2010)

Laurent Fignon a dit:


> Euh ? Non, pour celui qui veut lire quasi exclusivement des vidéos stockées localement sur l'iTunes de son Mac, l'AppleTV qu'il faut c'est la version 1, celle équipée d'un HD. Parce que devoir laisser le Mac allumé pour visionner un film en  stream, c'est tout sauf écologique, intelligent et souple...
> 
> L'AppleTV version 1 permet de visionner des vidéos en stream* depuis son Mac mais aussi dispose d'une autonomie en étant aautonome avec son disque dur de 160Go...
> 
> ...



Une Apple TV 2010 qui consomme rien + le mac allumé pour streamer c'est pas moins écolo qu'une ancienne Apple TV avec disque dur... ni moins intelligent ni moins souple (mon Macbook est toujours allumé de toutes les façons...).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h39 ----------




kangaroos a dit:


> Par contre j'admet également qu'elle est perfectible, j'ai trouvé actuellement 2 problème mineur :
> - si on fait pause puis lecture rapidement ça ne relance pas la lecture, il faut sortir et reprendre le film là où il en était.
> - je n'ai pas trouvé comment changer de chapitre (mes films sont converti de DVD, il y a les chapitres dans les fichiers, sur itunes je peut choisir le chapitre, mais pas d'options pour ça dans l'appletv)



On peut changer de chapitre à la volée si on utilise un iPhone comme télécommande (icone en bas à gauche). Par contre je ne sais pas si on peut changer la langue des sous-titres + audio à la volée de cette façon ?


----------



## Laurent Fignon (7 Octobre 2010)

Mungopark a dit:


> Une Apple TV 2010 qui consomme rien + le mac allumé pour streamer c'est pas moins écolo qu'une ancienne Apple TV avec disque dur... ni moins intelligent ni moins souple (mon Macbook est toujours allumé de toutes les façons...).



La nouvelle AppleTV est moins souple d'utilisation que l'ancienne car elle ne permet *que *de visionner des vidéos (ou photos ou musique) en stream ; c'est donc une régression sensible sur ce plan... et personnellement mon Mac est en veille quand je/on ne l'utilise pas...

Pour le reste, oui, l'ancien modèle chauffe un peu, mais pas tant que çà et en tout cas consomme largement moins d'énergie que mon ex-PowerMac G5 ou que mon iMac... En outre elle est fiable et tourne comme une horloge, même s'il lui manque juste un bouton de mise hors tension (omission à laquelle il est facile de remédier...).

Cette nouvelle AppleTV impose en outre d'avoir un réseau WiFi N tip-top (ou mieux un réseau ethernet filaire haut débit) si on ne veut pas se retrouver avec des blocages en plein milieu des films (comme déjà signalé sur un autre fil de discussion). Cette utilisation du stream en Wi-Fi ne va pas non plus être sans conséquence sur la saturation des réseaux Wi-Fi chez de nombreux utilisateurs (surf sur internet simultané par un membre de la famille alors que les parents visionnent une vidéo HD sur leur AppleTV et que l'un des enfants stream de la musique à partir d'un second ordinateur sur le même réseau Wi-Fi vers une borne AirPort Express...)...


Enfin alors que l'on pouvait acheter une série (ou un film) et la (le) télécharger directement sur l'AppleTV 1, ce n'est plus possible avec ce modèle, car il faut obligatoirement passer par son ordinateur à un moment ou l'autre...

Donc oui, cette AppleTV 2 apporte de bonnes choses (Prix, Puissance du processeur = 30 image/seconde en 720p), mais est considérablement castrée par rapport au modèle précédent...

Pour ma part, je suis déjà possesseur de 3 AppleTV 1 (une en 120Go et deux en 160Go), et je viens d'acheter un quatrième exemplaire pour mes parents, avant qu'il n'y en ait plus...

Je n'envisagerai de passer à l'AppleTV 2 que si il est facile de la débrider et si son port USB accepte un HD externe...



Laurent F


----------



## Mungopark (7 Octobre 2010)

Laurent Fignon a dit:


> La nouvelle AppleTV est moins souple d'utilisation que l'ancienne car elle ne permet *que *de visionner des vidéos (ou photos ou musique) en stream ; c'est donc une régression sensible sur ce plan... et personnellement mon Mac est en veille quand je/on ne l'utilise pas...



Il me semble que le streaming marche quand le mac est en veille, je testerai 



> Cette nouvelle AppleTV impose en outre d'avoir un réseau WiFi N tip-top (ou mieux un réseau ethernet filaire haut débit) si on ne veut pas se retrouver avec des blocages en plein milieu des films (comme déjà signalé sur un autre fil de discussion). Cette utilisation du stream en Wi-Fi ne va pas non plus être sans conséquence sur la saturation des réseaux Wi-Fi chez de nombreux utilisateurs (surf sur internet simultané par un membre de la famille alors que les parents visionnent une vidéo HD sur leur AppleTV et que l'un des enfants stream de la musique à partir d'un second ordinateur sur le même réseau Wi-Fi vers une borne AirPort Express...)...



Sur des vidéos non HD je n'ai eu aucun problème en WiFi G en tous cas, et la vidéo est bufferisée sur l'Apple TV (ce qui permet de faire des avances / retours rapides, ça change tout par rapport à PS3 Media Server que j'utilisais avant) donc au pire il suffit d'attendre le chargement je pense.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (8 Octobre 2010)

Mungopark a dit:


> Il me semble que le streaming marche quand le mac est en veille, je testerai



Même si j'espère me tromper, je ne vois pas comment lorsque que ton ordinateur est en veille, l'AppleTV pourrait aller "se servir" dans iTunes...

Bref il faut non seulement que ton ordinateur soit en fonction mais qu'en plus iTunes soit lancé, sinon l'AppleTV2 (ou 1) ne le verra pas et sera incapable d'en extraire le moindre stream...



Laurent F


----------



## waternoose (8 Octobre 2010)

Laurent Fignon a dit:


> Bref il faut non seulement que ton ordinateur soit en fonction mais qu'en plus iTunes soit lancé, sinon l'AppleTV2 (ou 1) ne le verra pas et sera incapable d'en extraire le moindre stream...
> 
> 
> 
> Laurent F



Je confirme, iTunes doit même être activé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h06 ----------

J'ai regardé mon premier film en HD, nickel au niveau de l'image.  
Concernant le son j'ai pas trouvé que c'était diffusé en 5.1.


----------



## ianos (9 Octobre 2010)

Donc pour résumer, si on a un NAS sur lequel tous les films/musique/photos sont stockés, le nouvel Apple TV ne peut rien lire... car il faut passer par iTunes ?

Finalement, autant se prendre un mediaserver de chez LaCie, au moins il lit presque tous les codecs (dans tous les cas plus que l'Apple TV) et on peut se connecter dessus via réseau !
Et en plus il est Full HD !


----------



## Sheikah_34 (9 Octobre 2010)

Perso je suis satisfait de ce nouvel appareil. L'ayant commandé depuis le 3 septembre j'avais déjà attaqué l'encodage de toutes mes vidéos ... J'ai presque fini...ouf

Le fait de garder son Mac allumé pour streamer ses fichiers ne me dérange pas, comme beaucoup mon Mac reste allume en permanence donc pas d'économie. Juste pour Info, il me semble donc sympa de steamer mes films plutôt que de devoir les transférer sur un disque dur pour ensuite les lires....en plus ayant mon ordi qui tourne, des consoles de jeu branchées en réseau wifi et 2 iPad connectés en wifi je n'ai pas de ralentissement ( merci la fibre optique??? ).

Au niveau de la qualité des transferts de données je n'ai testé que le streaming depuis mon ordi, un Mac 27' de février 2010 donc wifi N, donc lecture sans problème... Mes vidéos sont de très bonnes qualité et le visionnage sur grand écran est au top sans pertes d'images ou de sons.

Seul bémol, les films mis a dispositions sont peu intéressants et l'absence de série en location est dommage. J'aurai adoré pouvoir regarder les sorties us en vostfr ... Mais il ne faut pas rêver non plus, il y a beaucoup trop de sous derrière tous ça...

J'attends quand même d'Apple une mise a jour 4.2... Pourquoi pas ... Histoire de donner un AppStore ou au moins de libérer la navigation Internet, facetime sur grand écran, et pourquoi pas des petits jeu avec un iPhone comme télécommande??? Et puis plein de bonnes choses qu'il reste a inventer. Les systèmes IOS sont certes fermés dans un sens mais tellement évolutifs qu'il faut s'attendre à tout... A du bon, comme a du mauvais...

Donc en gros, j'aime l'AppleTv mais j'attends encore un peu. Pour voir si je vais l'adorer....ou pas!!!


----------



## Mungopark (10 Octobre 2010)

waternoose a dit:


> Je confirme, iTunes doit même être activé.



J'ai testé aujourd'hui : le contenu de la bibliothèque iTunes est bien vu (et lu  ) par l'Apple TV même si le Mac est en veille ! Il faut bien sûr qu'iTunes soit lancé.


----------



## ianos (11 Octobre 2010)

Personne n'a testé avec un NAS sur le réseau ?


----------



## Laurent Fignon (11 Octobre 2010)

Mungopark a dit:


> J'ai testé aujourd'hui : le contenu de la bibliothèque iTunes est bien vu (et lu  ) par l'Apple TV même si le Mac est en veille ! Il faut bien sûr qu'iTunes soit lancé.



Es-tu certain de ne pas confondre ; "mise en veille de l'ordinateur" et "mise en veille de l'écran" ?

Comment veux-tu que l'AppleTV puisse accéder à la bibliothèque iTunes de ton ordinateur alors que lorsque ton Macbook ou iMac est veille son HD est à l'arrêt  !?!?





Laurent F


----------



## Mungopark (11 Octobre 2010)

Laurent Fignon a dit:


> Es-tu certain de ne pas confondre ; "mise en veille de l'ordinateur" et "mise en veille de l'écran" ?
> 
> Comment veux-tu que l'AppleTV puisse accéder à la bibliothèque iTunes de ton ordinateur alors que lorsque ton Macbook ou iMac est veille son HD est à l'arrêt  !?!?
> 
> ...



Je ne confonds pas et voici la confirmation : cf. http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3774


----------



## julien.m (11 Octobre 2010)

Apple tv recupérée samedi au apple store de cap3000.

Fonctionne via time capsule en ethernet (de la neufbox a la time capsule et de la capsule vers l apple tv et le imac...enfin, tout en ethernet quoi...)

J en suis plutot satisfait, la biblio partagée marche bien.
Par contre, je sais pas si chez vous c est pareil ou bien si c est mon débit, mais j ai loué un film (en HD), et la quand j ai voulu le lancer : temps de chargement estimé a 80min... J ai pas attendu, le film sera pour ce soir... Par contre j ai mis la tv et je sais pas si ça a vraiment mis 80min a charger...
Pour un apercu de film, aucun souci, la video s affiche bien et rapidement


----------



## Laurent Fignon (11 Octobre 2010)

Mungopark a dit:


> Je ne confonds pas et voici la confirmation : cf. http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3774



Ben cette fonction permet à un périphérique réseau de réveiller ton Mac pour accéder à des données qu'il contient (çàd à la bibliothèque iTunes mais pas seulement)... puis de repasser en veille... 

Bref :
-> Tu as mis ton Mac en veille alors que iTunes était lancé.
-> Tu demandes l'accès à iTunes depuis ton AppleTV
-> L'AppleTV réveille ton Mac pour accéder à iTunes en stream
-> Une fois la lecture de ton film terminé, l'AppleTV permet à ton Mac de repasser en veille...

Mais je crois qu'on ne parlait juste pas de la même chose ; tu voulais dire qu'une AppleTV pouvait réveiller un Mac et moi que si le Mac n'était pas réveillé, l'AppleTV ne pouvait accéder au contenu de la librairie iTunes qu'il contient  ...




Laurent F


----------



## Mungopark (11 Octobre 2010)

Laurent Fignon a dit:


> Mais je crois qu'on ne parlait juste pas de la même chose ; tu voulais dire qu'une AppleTV pouvait réveiller un Mac et moi que si le Mac n'était pas réveillé, l'AppleTV ne pouvait accéder au contenu de la librairie iTunes qu'il contient  ...



J'affirmais seulement qu'on pouvait accéder depuis l'Apple TV au contenu d'iTunes même avec le Mac en "vraie" veille


----------



## poinpoin (18 Octobre 2010)

Je viens de la recevoir et par intermittence, l'écran devient bleu et rose, pendant quelques minutes, avant de revenir aux couleurs normales.

J'ai changé le câble HDMI, mais sans succès. 

Suis-je le seul à avoir cela?


----------



## Mungopark (19 Octobre 2010)

poinpoin a dit:


> Je viens de la recevoir et par intermittence, l'écran devient bleu et rose, pendant quelques minutes, avant de revenir aux couleurs normales.
> 
> J'ai changé le câble HDMI, mais sans succès.
> 
> Suis-je le seul à avoir cela?



Non : http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/probleme-daffichage-nouvel-appletv-469892.html


----------



## ed71 (22 Octobre 2010)

la navigation dans les librairies iphoto est catastrophique! on doit tout parcourir du plus ancien au récent, les dossiers sont pas pris en compte,...


----------



## Dailyplanet (24 Octobre 2010)

Sheikah_34 a dit:


> Perso je suis satisfait de ce nouvel appareil. L'ayant commandé depuis le 3 septembre j'avais déjà attaqué l'encodage de toutes mes vidéos ... J'ai presque fini...ouf...


 
Sheikah,

Peux-tu me dire quel soft tu utilises pour encoder tes vidéos ?
Merci


----------



## ianos (24 Octobre 2010)

Je crois que Handbrake fait ça très bien...

http://handbrake.fr/


----------



## Sheikah_34 (24 Octobre 2010)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Sheikah,
> 
> Peux-tu me dire quel soft tu utilises pour encoder tes vidéos ?
> Merci



Oui effectivement j'utilise Handbrake, je choisis l'option apple tv et ca me donne des films de très bonne qualité. Bon à la base je part de film qui font 7Go voir 15Go pour certains...

J'ai essayé Iskysoft, puisque bizarrement certains films ne passaient pas, mais à chaque fois la qualité n'était pas top, certains bug d'images en plein films...bof moyen.

Handbrake est certe très lent par moment mais la qualité est vraiment au rendez vous... Perso je sélectionne toute une série de fichier à encoder... et hophophop ça se fait pendant la nuit...ou pendant ma journée de taf, et quand je rentre à moi les films et série sur grande TV !!!

Il existe surement d'autre bon programme mais Handbrake me va très bien.


----------



## Dailyplanet (25 Octobre 2010)

Merci...je vais l'essayer


----------

